# Totally Untrained Biting PP Dogs, I Shit You Not!



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kidding! After a couple of tough weeks I thought you mods deserved a break and a laugh.:razz::-D

Thanks for everything you guys do.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee yr a bad man .


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Lee, you got waaaaaayy too much free time on your hands man.=D>


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i think we should start an argument on this thread about the OP - it is the interwebs after all.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i think we should start an argument on this thread about the OP - it is the interwebs after all.


Maybe not a good idea! :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joby. They said untrained, and that, WTF ever, is obviously trained and in service.

Also, it was PPD, Not Police or Security related. LOL



Joby Becker said:


>


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Could have been pp, that police or security officer may well have been photo shopped for all anyone knows.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lee, you make me smile


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i think we should start an argument on this thread about the OP - it is the interwebs after all.


No we shouldn't !! Why should we ??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> No we shouldn't !! Why should we ??


 
you arguing about this


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry Dave you are correct, but his training was only control work.... all of his litter mates are PPD too, I swear..

I was talking to the guy that owns this one, his owner is also claiming that the dog will bite without training...he is however missing the studded collar...


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


>


I want one of these. Who's the breeder & where is he located? I hope i can afford one [-o<[-o<[-o<[-o<


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Could have been pp, that police or security officer may well have been photo shopped for all anyone knows.



Good point Maggie. I couldn't see the forest for the trees. Didin't even know the guy was photoshopped in. On second look, he is really fake looking.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


>



Joby

Can you tell us about the foundation breeds used to create this
"new breed" or were banned breeds part of the foundation? ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> Can you tell us about the foundation breeds used to create this
> "new breed" or were banned breeds part of the foundation? ;-)


it involved frozen semen, from a secret origin...but I would probably take a chance that the dog in question could be effective as a PP dog...regardless of the training...


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'll take a stab at this breed being in the foundation, this one is three days old and change a lot as they mature.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


>


Whoa! A GSD that doesn't shed! Cool! but do you feed it kibble or crickets?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> Whoa! A GSD that doesn't shed! Cool! but do you feed it kibble or crickets?


my guess would be small children or sheep...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Haus said:


> Whoa! A GSD that doesn't shed! Cool! but do you feed it kibble or crickets?


Hi Marta

I understand you feed them personal protection experts. They're cheap, plentiful and nobody will miss them ;-)


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I think one thing is a pretty safe bet, these "Totally Untrained Biting PP Dogs" weren't Airedales.


----------

